# Ice Eyes



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Dose anyone got one bigger this year 28 1/2


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

27.5 inches is the leader in the people I know this year


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

a buddy of mine caught and released a 29.5, it went just over 10 lbs... we didn't have a camera, so we just got pictures on our camera phones. Too bad!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

thats a big fish, you let it go? i let the pig go, i need a 30 plus to put it on the wall


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thats one BBBBIIIGGG fish, guy!!!  Looks like your over the legal limit to operate a fishing pole yet :lol: Cant wait til this spring/summer, should be a blast :beer:


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I caught a 28" walleye 2 weeks ago with a polar tip up on Lake Thompson in SD. Took a few pictures and back down the hole she went.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

A guy I know caught one this past week that went 19.65 and was 33.7" long with a 22.2 girth on the 5th.
Here she is :beer: :beer: way to go Mike!

http://northwestwalleye.com/cms/index.php?section=1

Also had some friends go out to Peck, one spooled a tipup out and broke hte line n the dark without them knowing it. Later on one of the guys was jigging and jigged up some fishing line, yep it was the broken line from the tipup! And guess what was on the other end......a 14.1 lb dandy eye!  
They also caught an 11 and a 9 on that trip last week.
Here's that 14.1
http://www.southdakota-outdoors.com/gal ... id=1553848


----------

